# Help please...which awning on Savannah?



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

We are looking to buy an awning that will fit onto the awning of our 3 yr old Savannah. We would like one that will attach on the awning without having to roll it completely out.
We have seen a Riviera Salon 260 and that looked good but slightly bigger would help.

Thanks in advance, Ian.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The Savanna should be like my Apache 700 and have a 4mtr awning.. If it is.
You can use something like this..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-RED-G...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item35c76f6825

You can pay anywhere from about £130 for an unbranded one, upwards..

HOWEVER... These are really designed for caravans and so when used with Autotrails the height difference puts them on their limit.. We use one and it's fine for our use...

For something better and higher then the Kampa motor rally 390..
http://campershop.co.uk/drive-away-motorhome-awnings/38-kampa-motor-rally-390-motorhome-awning.html

Suits higher vans, sturdy pole and thicker material...

BUT !!!!!! We bought one of these and thought it was great UNTIL within weeks one of the roof panels suddenly changed colour, we then found several other people with the same problem.. Kampa just did not want to know and a complete waste of time.. Our friends took theirs back to the dealer and had another one, supplied by the dealer not Kampa under sale of goods. My supplier took it back and gave me a refund and even he stated he would sell it off on ebay as Kampa would not bother..
So, great awning and lots of people have them but a possible issue, maybe just batch related.. Customer service backup questionable..

Hope that helps...


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ainsel said:


> We are looking to buy an awning that will fit onto the awning of our 3 yr old Savannah. We would like one that will attach on the awning without having to roll it completely out.
> We have seen a Riviera Salon 260 and that looked good but slightly bigger would help.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Ian.


Kampa Rally 260 or 390 should do the trick better quality too than a lot of them and more headroom ,


----------

